# NFMS



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Any one going to the Farm Machinery show this week in Louisville . Thinking I might Thursday ,maybe .


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Normally work in Silo King or Agri King booth a couple of days, but can't get away from home this year. Plus, after last year, my machinery budget is zero this year and drooling over new paint will not make me feel any better.


----------



## Maryland Ridge Farms (Mar 1, 2009)

going Friday hopefully no bad weather


----------

